# Can't get Dish Home on 2nd TV



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Last night I tried to bring up Dish Home Interactive on my second TV. It looked like it started to load, but after a couple of seconds the box crashed and rebooted.

Ever since this happened, any attempt to bring up Dish Home Interactive on the second TV gets: "510 DISH Home Interactive TV is in use on the other TV. Please try again later."

I've done a front panel reset, as well as the 3AM update reset. Problem still exists. TV1 still works, but I've grown accustomed to checking instant weather from the bedroom (TV2).


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

This is still an issue. Nobody has any suggestions?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I really don't have any idea, because it works just fine on both of my 942s on TV2.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Thanks, it worked fine on mine too up until 3 days ago, when it crashed while loading. Now it seems like a flag is set on the hard drive, since nothing, not even unplugging it, seems to resolve the problem. I'm hoping that the new software load later in the week may somehow reset that flag. If not, I guess I'll have to reach out to tech support for some help.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Try Factory Reset?


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

I am having the same problem (and I also had a recent crash). I was going to call tech support anyway, because my fan is still loud at times.


ADDITIONAL INFO:

Just called tech support. The person asked for the error number (it's 510). He checked some things and then said, "there's nothing I can do; I'll report it to engineering." It's obvious that this person hadn't seen the problem before.

I was bugged by something though. I asked him whether I would be notified that the problem was resolved and he said "no". I asked him how I would know it was fixed and he said "when it works". I don't understand the concept of reporting a problem and there being no notification of the problem being fixed. I guess my customer service standards must be too high.


----------



## jwt0001 (May 21, 2005)

The problem has been fixed, although I do have the new software, so that might have solved it too.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Mine was also fixed by the L227 load. I don't know whether a bug was fixed by the new software, or that the act of loading and initializing the new release cleared whatever flag was causing the error. My guess is the latter. Keeping my fingers crossed that it doesn't happen again...


----------

